# Ausable/Rifle in October



## BearAce (Feb 23, 2002)

I am planning on fishing the Ausable and Rifle during October. For the past many years I have been found in a tree stand, but this year I want to hit the water more. Can anybody tell me what I should make sure I have in my box and what I should expect to find on the water? 

I will be fishing the Rifle near the headwaters and the Ausable below Mio.

Thanks,

BA


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I would make sure you take eyes in the back of your head and a very fast getaway vehicle, as those locations are closed after Sep. 30 and the COs might spoil your fun. The rifle is open below Sage Lake road, and the AS is open in the fly water and down below alcona dam. In those areas, I'd take the popular common nymph patterns, egg patterns in on the rifle, wooly buggers or whatever other streamer you favor, and #18 BWOs. You might bring a salmon/steelhead rod for the Rifle, too, with appropriate flies.


----------



## BearAce (Feb 23, 2002)

I forgot about the Ausable and upper Rifle closing. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Go to the rifle and use salmon spawn


----------



## T4HALO (Aug 23, 2006)

Shupac,

eyes in the back of your head and a fast get away car. I almost choked on my root beer. good stuff


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Go to the rifle and use salmon spawn


Thats below M-55, and near steps across from lake ogemaw. Lots of nice hole with steel then , and some huge LRB


----------

